# With piranha, you never know...



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

After 2 years together, one of the larger ternetzi decided it didn't like one of the caribe. (This is after I had fed them yesterday.







)

I heard a big splash while I was feeding the other fish today. Looked in the pygo tank and saw a ternetzi hanging on to the back end of the caribe. Tried to stop it, but it was too late.









Here's the result: Clean cut...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's really shitty dude, the caribe looked like a beatiful specimen


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

sh*t man, never good to see a dead P









And this is a lesson for all those who think that just because everything is OK in your tank and they have been together ages, P's are unpredictable and anything could happen!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn that sux







. How big was the cariba and how big was the tern?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, best of luck to the others.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Caribe 8", ternetzi 11"


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn, 
You really never know..


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

that sucks bro


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sorry to hea, was a good looking caribe


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn, poor caribe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow what a bummer!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks donh


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats Blows Harder Than Fido!
I woulsve ben paranoid all night that focker wouldve attacked something else!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

DonH said:


> After 2 years together, one of the larger ternetzi decided it didn't like one of the caribe. (This is after I had fed them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the caribe took most of the food.. which is why your large ternetzi reacted that way, I have seen that kind of reaction with my fish. I always make sure that all my fish get their fair share!! How often do you feed them?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I feed them twice a week. Been doing the same thing for years and the terns actually eat way more than the caribe.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sorry for your lost Don


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..sorry to hear don..what size tank do you have them in?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

terrible news







sorry 4 the loss


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

that sucks. i dread the day if and when that happens to me. we put too much time into them sometimes and it is just sad when this happens


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

did it die instantly?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry for the loss DonH.

Ive seen the same exact behaviour that AL is talking about the caribes taking more of theyre share of food. They are usually the first to eat in the tank. But one thing I do different is feed till theres one to two pieces of catfish or whatever the meal is laying on the gravel. They will usually consume it within the next 2-3 hours.

It definitely went for the kill when it attacked the tail. Ive seen battle wounds (just playing around) from the front but when it's a fatal attack it usually comes from the rear. Then there still alive and gasping at the top. Sigh....



als said:


> I think the caribe took most of the food.. which is why your large ternetzi reacted that way, I have seen that kind of reaction with my fish. I always make sure that all my fish get their fair share!! How often do you feed them?
> [snapback]812327[/snapback]​


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So your saying feed till they cant eat no more. People usually stop feeding after a nice buldge is seen. I've had an incident where i fed them so much beefheart that they stopped eating but a few hours later they vomitted it bcak up.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

how big the tank? sorry the see that


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

You basically control feeding. If they dont seem to consume the left over portions after say 5-6 hrs then I would take it out. Ive seen them upchuck catfish and other food portions. My observation was due to deteriorated food quality. Although beefheart is suggested, you have to ensure that it is properly trimmed of fat prior to feeding.



o snap its eric said:


> So your saying feed till they cant eat no more. People usually stop feeding after a nice buldge is seen. I've had an incident where i fed them so much beefheart that they stopped eating but a few hours later they vomitted it bcak up.
> [snapback]814879[/snapback]​


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So thats your secret to shoaling pygos! A-ha! I tried everything but your suggestions and while some my what i've done worked i will definilty try your menthod the next time around.

Merry Christmans my man!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that sucks Don. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's an occupational hazard when dealing with Pygo's....
I'm sorry about your loss, D


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

don't mess









saved that top pic, brutal!


----------

